# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تو رو خدا کمکم کنیدسوال از بازده درصدی واکنش

## rf2013

تو رو خدا کمکم کنید اینسوال رو جوابشو سریع لازم دارم

از واکنش 16 گرم الومینیوم با خلوص 80 درصد با1/2 لیتر گاز اکسیژن خالص با  چگالی 1/2 لیتر جرم ماده ی باقی مانده  پس از واکنش برابر با 22/1گرم  میباشد بازده ی درصدی واکنش چه مقدار است؟
2al +3o2 _____2al2o3 
راهنمایی:
جواب نهایی 53/61 درصد میباشد

تورو خدا بدست بیارید

----------


## aligolivand

خخخخ استیکومتری .هیچی نمیفهمم ازش

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G730-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ...zahra...

> تو رو خدا کمکم کنید اینسوال رو جوابشو سریع لازم دارم
> 
> از واکنش 16 گرم الومینیوم با خلوص 80 درصد با1/2 لیتر گاز اکسیژن خالص با  چگالی 1/2 لیتر جرم ماده ی باقی مانده  پس از واکنش برابر با 22/1گرم  میباشد بازده ی درصدی واکنش چه مقدار است؟
> 2al +3o2 _____2al2o3 
> راهنمایی:
> جواب نهایی 53/61 درصد میباشد
> 
> تورو خدا بدست بیارید


من 56.89%دراوردم!
احتمالا توی محاسبات اشتباه کردم.
را حلش اما اینه:
اول محدود کننده رو تعیین کن
ک میشه اکسیژن.یعنی از الومینیوم باقی میمونه.
بعد با اکسیژن جرم الومینیوم اکسید رو حساب کن و از جرم کل مواد)شامل فراورده و الومینیوم اضافی( ک داده 22.1کم کن.ک جرم فراورده رو بده.
بعدم ک کسر بازده درصدی.

----------


## srh

> من 56.89%دراوردم!
> احتمالا توی محاسبات اشتباه کردم.
> را حلش اما اینه:
> اول محدود کننده رو تعیین کن
> ک میشه اکسیژن.یعنی از الومینیوم باقی میمونه.
> بعد با اکسیژن جرم الومینیوم اکسید رو حساب کن و از جرم کل مواد)شامل فراورده و الومینیوم اضافی( ک داده 22.1کم کن.ک جرم فراورده رو بده.
> بعدم ک کسر بازده درصدی.


ببخشيد چطور اكسيژن شد محدود كننده من كه الومينيوم به دست اوردم  :Yahoo (2): 

اها اون ١/٢ هستش يا ١٢ خخخخ  :Yahoo (1):  حل شد ولي فكر كنم ١٢ باشه اونطور به دست مياد تقريبا

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

ببخشید ! موازنش اشتباهه ! ضریب Al باید 4 باشه نه 2 !

----------


## srh

> ببخشید ! موازنش اشتباهه ! ضریب Al باید 4 باشه نه 2 !


درسته دو تا تاپيك زده شده براي اين سوال  :Yahoo (2):  
يكاي چگاليم مثل يكاهاي سوالاي دانشگاه ازاده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ...zahra...

> ببخشيد چطور اكسيژن شد محدود كننده من كه الومينيوم به دست اوردم 
> 
> اها اون ١/٢ هستش يا ١٢ خخخخ  حل شد ولي فكر كنم ١٢ باشه اونطور به دست مياد تقريبا


خب خداروشکر حل شد!
ن من دقیقشو با ماشین حساب حساب کردم با 1.2 همین 56,89 میشه.

----------


## srh

@par.rah  @LeftBehind 

كجاي حل من مشكل داره من هر طور فكر ميكنم جواب من خيلي با جواب سوال فرق ميكنه

----------


## srh

@par.rah  @LeftBehind 

كجاي حل من مشكل داره من هر طور فكر ميكنم جواب من خيلي با جواب سوال فرق ميكنه

----------


## ...zahra...

با اجازه اساتید.
محاسبات رو نگا نکردم ولی اخر باید مقدار الومینیومو از 16کم کنی و بعد عدد ب دست اومده رو از 22.1کم کنی.ک مقدار جرم الومینیوم اکسید ب دست بیاد..
و بعد با این مقدار)ک مقدار الومینیوم اکسیده صورته(و مقدار جرم الومینیوم اکسید ک از روابط حساب کردی)و مخرجه( بازده بنویسی.
خیلی تلاش کردم واضح بنویسم!

+محاسباتتم اعدادش با من فرق داره ولی کلا من از روش شما نمیرم و نفهمیدم دقیق!

----------


## srh

> با اجازه اساتید.
> محاسبات رو نگا نکردم ولی اخر باید مقدار الومینیومو از 16کم کنی و بعد عدد ب دست اومده رو از 22.1کم کنی.ک مقدار جرم الومینیوم اکسید ب دست بیاد..
> و بعد با این مقدار)ک مقدار الومینیوم اکسیده صورته(و مقدار جرم الومینیوم اکسید ک از روابط حساب کردی)و مخرجه( بازده بنویسی.
> خیلی تلاش کردم واضح بنویسم!
> 
> +محاسباتتم اعدادش با من فرق داره ولی کلا من از روش شما نمیرم و نفهمیدم دقیق!


اين اولين اشتباه من كه اساس شيمي رو بردم زير سوال 

ببخشيد ميشه روش شما رو هم بزاريد
ولي فكر ميكنم يا من يا شما داريم لقمه رو دور سرمون ميچرخونيم اخه وقتي صورت سوال خودش جرم داده ما بايد اطلاعاتمون رو ببريم رو اون و بازده درصدي رو حساب كنيم( خداييش خودمم نفهميدم چي گفتم ) 
ابجي شما بيا جرم مواد باقي مانده( جرم ماده باقي مانده +جرم فراورده )  در ظرف رو با استفاده از محدود كننده به دست بيار بعد  بازده درصدي رو مستقيم حساب كن ! اين نميشه ؟

----------


## fagou20

> تو رو خدا کمکم کنید اینسوال رو جوابشو سریع لازم دارم
> 
> از واکنش 16 گرم الومینیوم با خلوص 80 درصد با1/2 لیتر گاز اکسیژن خالص با  چگالی 1/2 لیتر جرم ماده ی باقی مانده  پس از واکنش برابر با 22/1گرم  میباشد بازده ی درصدی واکنش چه مقدار است؟
> 2al +3o2 _____2al2o3 
> راهنمایی:
> جواب نهایی 53/61 درصد میباشد
> 
> تورو خدا بدست بیارید


مطمئنی اونی که دادی رو میشه چگالی نامید چون گرم بر لیتر به توان منفی یک رو میگن چگالی تازشم باید تو معادلات عکسش رو بنویسی صورت سوال رو یک بار دیگر تجدید نظر کن ببینیم اشکال کجای کاره
چون ما تو شبحات شیمیایی گیر کردیم با این سوالی که دادید

----------


## ...zahra...

> مطمئنی اونی که دادی رو میشه چگالی نامید چون گرم بر لیتر به توان منفی یک رو میگن چگالی تازشم باید تو معادلات عکسش رو بنویسی صورت سوال رو یک بار دیگر تجدید نظر کن ببینیم اشکال کجای کاره
> چون ما تو شبحات شیمیایی گیر کردیم با این سوالی که دادید


درسته واحد چگالی اشتباهه اما واحدش گرم بر لیتره.دیگه ب توان منفی یک نداره.

----------


## ...zahra...

> اين اولين اشتباه من كه اساس شيمي رو بردم زير سوال 
> 
> ببخشيد ميشه روش شما رو هم بزاريد
> ولي فكر ميكنم يا من يا شما داريم لقمه رو دور سرمون ميچرخونيم اخه وقتي صورت سوال خودش جرم داده ما بايد اطلاعاتمون رو ببريم رو اون و بازده درصدي رو حساب كنيم( خداييش خودمم نفهميدم چي گفتم ) 
> ابجي شما بيا جرم مواد باقي مانده( جرم ماده باقي مانده +جرم فراورده )  در ظرف رو با استفاده از محدود كننده به دست بيار بعد  بازده درصدي رو مستقيم حساب كن ! اين نميشه ؟


صورت سوال مواد باقی مانده در انتهای واکنش رو داده.یعنی شامل فراورده ک تولید شده +مواد اضافی مونده al
پس باید از این مقدار بفهمیم چقدرش فراوردست.یعنی بیایم مقدار اضافی مونده(al) رو از کلش کم کنیم.
۱۶گرم اول داشتیم و طبق محاسبات n گرم کم میشه.یعنی 16منحی n گرم باقی مونده.
حالا مقدار کل جرم اخر واکنش رو از از این ۱۶منحی n کم میکنیم.میمونه فراورده ک تولید شده.
حالام هم مقدار نظری و هم عملی الومینیوم رو داریم.بازده مینویسیم.

نمیشه ک
اصلا بازده اینطوری ک نیس.
بامجموع مقدار اضافی و فراورده  نمیشه بازده نوشت

----------


## par.rah

اول اینکه واحد چگالی رو باید درست بگی و نمیشه واقعا فرض کرد گرم بر لیتره! و با توجه به اعداد سوال هم نمیشه حدس زد که واحد چیه!

راه حل کلی اینه ...طبق روابط استوک محدود کننده رو پیدا میکنی و طبق اون میفهمی که چقدر از واکنش دهنده اضافی مصرف شده و جقدر Al2O3 تولید شده..حالا مقدار در پایان واکنش میشه مقدار اضافی ای که در واکنش دهنده اضافی بوده و آلومنیوم اکسید!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> صورت سوال مواد باقی مانده در انتهای واکنش رو داده.یعنی شامل فراورده ک تولید شده +مواد اضافی مونده al
> پس باید از این مقدار بفهمیم چقدرش فراوردست.یعنی بیایم مقدار اضافی مونده(al) رو از کلش کم کنیم.
> ۱۶گرم اول داشتیم و طبق محاسبات n گرم کم میشه.یعنی 16منحی n گرم باقی مونده.
> حالا مقدار کل جرم اخر واکنش رو از از این ۱۶منحی n کم میکنیم.میمونه فراورده ک تولید شده.
> حالام هم مقدار نظری و هم عملی الومینیوم رو داریم.بازده مینویسیم.
> 
> نمیشه ک
> اصلا بازده اینطوری ک نیس.
> بامجموع مقدار اضافی و فراورده  نمیشه بازده نوشت


ببخشید ها ! چرا شما al رو اضافی گرفتین ؟! آخه با توجه به تعریف واکنش دهنده محدود کننده Al ماده محدود کننده هست (گرونتره !)و همچنین با فرمول !  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (114): 
اطلاعات مسئله هم دقیقا درست داده نشدن ! زهرا خانوم میشه لطف کنید راه حلتون رو دقیق عکس بگیرین ارائه بدین ببینم چیطوری به اون عدد رسیدین ؟ اصلا 38.8 رو چطور بدست آوردین برای مقدار نظریتون؟!
من هرکاری میکنم 91% میشه !
راستی فکر کنم بازده بخوایم اصلا نباید بجز فراورده به بقیه چیزی که مونده هم توجه کنیم ! یعنی کاری نداریم چقدر اضافی هست ! 
اگه اشتباه میکنم راهنماییم کنید ! ممنون

----------


## srh

> اول اینکه واحد چگالی رو باید درست بگی و نمیشه واقعا فرض کرد گرم بر لیتره! و با توجه به اعداد سوال هم نمیشه حدس زد که واحد چیه!
> 
> راه حل کلی اینه ...طبق روابط استوک محدود کننده رو پیدا میکنی و طبق اون میفهمی که چقدر از واکنش دهنده اضافی مصرف شده و جقدر Al2O3 تولید شده..حالا مقدار در پایان واکنش میشه مقدار اضافی ای که در واکنش دهنده اضافی بوده و آلومنیوم اکسید!


منم همين راه رو رفتم با يه ذره اشتباه ولي اون عدده در نمياد
به نظر منم سوال رو اشتباه نوشته اين دوستمون ولي راه حلش همينه كه شما ميگيد

----------


## ...zahra...

> ببخشید ها ! چرا شما al رو اضافی گرفتین ؟! آخه با توجه به تعریف واکنش دهنده محدود کننده Al ماده محدود کننده هست (گرونتره !)و همچنین با فرمول ! 
> اطلاعات مسئله هم دقیقا درست داده نشدن ! زهرا خانوم میشه لطف کنید راه حلتون رو دقیق عکس بگیرین ارائه بدین ببینم چیطوری به اون عدد رسیدین ؟ اصلا 38.8 رو چطور بدست آوردین برای مقدار نظریتون؟!
> من هرکاری میکنم 91% میشه !
> راستی فکر کنم بازده بخوایم اصلا نباید بجز فراورده به بقیه چیزی که مونده هم توجه کنیم ! یعنی کاری نداریم چقدر اضافی هست ! 
> اگه اشتباه میکنم راهنماییم کنید ! ممنون


چشم اخر شب یا فردا میزارم.
درسته بازده کاری ب اضافی نداریم.ولی این سوال چون جرمی ک داده جرم اضافی و فراورده باهمه باید کار داشته باشیم تا فراورده رو بتونیم بدست بیاریم.

----------


## par.rah

> منم همين راه رو رفتم با يه ذره اشتباه ولي اون عدده در نمياد
> به نظر منم سوال رو اشتباه نوشته اين دوستمون ولي راه حلش همينه كه شما ميگيد


ببین، واحد چگالی باید مشخص که بفهمی کدوم محدود کنندست، علت جواب غلطت شاید این باشه

----------


## ...zahra...

> میدونم که باید اضافی و محدود کننده رو اولل بدست بیاریم (تو حل پایین فرض رو بر این بزارین که محدود کننده رو مشخص کردیم از قبل) ولی معلم ما اینطوری یادمون داد که بازده رو عین درصد خلوص برای محدود کننده بزاریم بعد بدست بیاریم . به این شکل 
>  @...zahra... 
> ببخشید احضارتون کردم ! میخوام ببینم این حل به نظرتون غلطه یا صحیح ؟!
> فایل پیوست 45507


میدونم
اما من برای ب دست اوردن محدود کننده نگفتم باید اضافی رو بدست بیاریم)گرچه برای تعیین محدود کننده باید طبق راه کتاب ب دست اورد(
ن اشتباهه.شما 22.1 رو مقدار فراورده گرفتین.در صورتی ک این 22.1 مقدار فراورده و واکنش دهنده باقی مونده است.

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> میدونم
> اما من برای ب دست اوردن محدود کننده نگفتم باید اضافی رو بدست بیاریم)گرچه برای تعیین محدود کننده باید طبق راه کتاب ب دست اورد(
> ن اشتباهه.شما 22.1 رو مقدار فراورده گرفتین.در صورتی ک این 22.1 مقدار فراورده و واکنش دهنده باقی مونه است.


درست میفرمایید حواسم نبود ! ولی خوب باز ایندفعه میشه 81.25%  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ...zahra...

> تو رو خدا کمکم کنید اینسوال رو جوابشو سریع لازم دارم
> 
> از واکنش 16 گرم الومینیوم با خلوص 80 درصد با1/2 لیتر گاز اکسیژن خالص با  چگالی 1/2 لیتر جرم ماده ی باقی مانده  پس از واکنش برابر با 22/1گرم  میباشد بازده ی درصدی واکنش چه مقدار است؟
> 2al +3o2 _____2al2o3 
> راهنمایی:
> جواب نهایی 53/61 درصد میباشد
> 
> تورو خدا بدست بیارید


شروع کننده عزیز میشه راه حل اصلیشو بزارین؟
میخام ببینم من درست حل کردم و ب این عدد رسیدم.

----------


## ...zahra...

> درست میفرمایید حواسم نبود ! ولی خوب باز ایندفعه میشه 81.25%


راه حلتونو میشه بزارین؟ببینم چطور رفتین

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> راه حلتونو میشه بزارین؟ببینم چطور رفتین


اصلا بیخیال مال من و اشتباهش یا درستش !!
فقط شما بگو عدد 38.8 رو بدست آوردین از جایی یا نه ؟!
اگه آره صبر میکنم هر وقت فرصت کردین راه حلتون رو عکس بگیرین بفرستین ! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ...zahra...

> اصلا بیخیال مال من و اشتباهش یا درستش !!
> فقط شما بگو عدد 38.8 رو بدست آوردین از جایی یا نه ؟!
> اگه آره صبر میکنم هر وقت فرصت کردین راه حلتون رو عکس بگیرین بفرستین !


الان ک نیس برگه محاسباتی ک کردم.
ولی فکر نکنم.
ی 20و خرده و ی 13 و 40و خرده ای یادمه.

----------


## محمد نادری

> تو رو خدا کمکم کنید اینسوال رو جوابشو سریع لازم دارم
> 
> از واکنش 16 گرم الومینیوم با خلوص 80 درصد با1/2 لیتر گاز اکسیژن خالص با  چگالی 1/2 لیتر جرم ماده ی باقی مانده  پس از واکنش برابر با 22/1گرم  میباشد بازده ی درصدی واکنش چه مقدار است؟
> 2al +3o2 _____2al2o3 
> راهنمایی:
> جواب نهایی 53/61 درصد میباشد
> 
> تورو خدا بدست بیارید


دو تا 1/2 در سوال شما معلوم نیست که به معنی 0.5 هست یا 1.2؟!
اصلا چه اهمیتی داره تو این سوال آلومینیومه 80 دصد باشه یا خالص؟!
متاسفانه از صبح تا الان کسی که سوالو گذاشته، پیداش نیست!
تو این سوال مقدار عملی از مقدار نظری بیشتر میاد!

----------


## srh

> دو تا 1/2 در سوال شما معلوم نیست که به معنی 0.5 هست یا 1.2؟!
> اصلا چه اهمیتی داره تو این سوال آلومینیومه 80 دصد باشه یا خالص؟!
> متاسفانه از صبح تا الان کسی که سوالو گذاشته، پیداش نیست!
> تو این سوال مقدار عملی از مقدار نظری بیشتر میاد!


سر كاري بود 
يكاي چگالي  :Yahoo (1):  
١/٢ هم كه جاي خود 
مقدار عمليم پيشكشش 
اساس سوالش رو هم نگاه كنيد 
حالا اينا هيچي
موازنه اش رو كجاي دلمون بزاريم مهندس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

> دو تا 1/2 در سوال شما معلوم نیست که به معنی 0.5 هست یا 1.2؟!
> *اصلا چه اهمیتی داره تو این سوال آلومینیومه 80 دصد باشه یا خالص؟!*
> متاسفانه از صبح تا الان کسی که سوالو گذاشته، پیداش نیست!
> تو این سوال مقدار عملی از مقدار نظری بیشتر میاد!


مول خالص وارد واکنش میشه و مثلا میتونه محدود کننده یا اضافی باشه
تیتر تاپیک :Yahoo (94):

----------


## rf2013

دوستان  از همگیممنون من خودم هم به سوالش شک دارم ولی بام ممنون

----------


## fagou20

> درسته واحد چگالی اشتباهه اما واحدش گرم بر لیتره.دیگه ب توان منفی یک نداره.


منظورم تو محاسباته

----------

